# My Ratties - Warning MAY contain high levels of cuteness!! LOL



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...?authkey=Gv1sRgCNaxkuz1-Zj7AQ&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/photog...authkey=Gv1sRgCO-i16Siy-X_jAE&feat=directlink

Norman and (Stuart?? Not sure yet!)


----------



## Jesse (Oct 23, 2010)

Nice rats! they look like they are having so much fun!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

They must be in heaven, knee deep in food. Very cute. It sounds like you must have a very understanding husband, mine would have a stroke if I suggested adopting some rats!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Aw, I LOVE rats! I think people who have never had the pleasure of being owned by ratties would be amazed at how sweet, friendly and affectionate they truly are. They're like tiny dogs! Some of mine were so attached to me, they'd follow me everywhere and come to their names. I lost the last of my mischief about 10-12 months ago and I was just too heartbroken to continue with rats  Someday I'll adopt more, but for now I have the little meecers. Not quite the same, but still very enjoyable.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute pictures. They remind me of the rats I had when I was little....Jamaica and Mika


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I love rats but owning them in Alberta, Canada is illegal. They are so cute!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

bishopthesheltie said:


> I love rats but owning them in Alberta, Canada is illegal. They are so cute!!


Thats crazy! lol

And they are very cute they look like the ones I had years and years ago, they are so much fun... i remember one had a fetish of going into peoples mouths :lol:
I had this thought about aww it would be so fun to have a little guy again, and then i thought about how BT's were better ratters than fighters. :shocked:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My sister had gerbils and really liked them. I do the guniea pigs ha the bigger rats heehee and hamsters !! I like the look of these they are so cute! and they look so darn happy there!


----------

